# Andersen vs Jeld Wend Replacement Windows ...



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Never heard some of those names. Velux makes the best skylights available, and IMHO, Andersen 400 is the best window for the money. I would never recommend Pella for anything, POOR customer service. I think the Andersen 200 and Jeld Wen are on a par. I would still go with Andersen. There is no craftsmanship in American Craftsman


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What 'Just Bill' said.--Veluxe skylights---never a call back.

Anderson --first choice.--I wouldn't put Pella into a garden shed.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Andersen 200 and 400 are not custom size units. They have a range of sizes you can choose from. They do have other(2) catagories where the size can be custom ordered. One of these are dealer installed only.
The 400 series has been my choice.
Ron


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Boy am I glad I haven't had a problem to date with the (5) - Pella custom sized, double hung, low E windows I purchased and installed from Lowes and by the sounds of it, I sure hope I never have a problem.

The reason I bought them, my HD didn't seem to know what they were doing when it came to ordering Andersons.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Over the years,I've had a lot of calls to look at failing windows--Pella is near the top of the heap.

Sad,really. They sure do know how to promote them selves. 

I wish the would spend more on quality development and good customer service.---Mike--


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Andersen uses a different sizing matrix between 400s and 200s.

A 3046 in the 200 has a rough opening of 36"x54"

The same window in 400 series has a RO of 38.125"x57.25"

The 200s are designed to fit the RO of typical vinyl windows.

I've installed thousands of Andersens over the years and have been happy with all the windows they've produced, although the DC-tilts had some issues back in the early to mid 90s.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Jacko......the Pella's dont start to rot out until at least one year past the warranty. In a dry climate, it may never happen.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> Jacko......the Pella's dont start to rot out until at least one year past the warranty. In a dry climate, it may never happen.


Sure hope not, but all that I have read, post purchase and install, maybe I should have found a different place beside my local HD, to make the purchase. The guys at my local HD couldn't figure out how to use the Anderson software to order custom sizes, this made me real nervous, so I went to the guys who could run the order right.

The lower sills are not sitting down on the support, I was able to shim them up, and fill the gap with expanding foam, as directed in the install directions.


----------



## tdbpob22 (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought Jeld-Wen windows 3 years ago to replace vinyl windows that were leaking and I haven't had any problems with them. I would buy them again.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

What model jeldwen? Did you get them from menards?


----------



## Ben Prickett (Mar 20, 2012)

I put in Jeld Wen French Doors at my old house, and my new house had them when I bought it. Not impressed. Doors don't line up with climate changes. At my new house if it is below 60 degrees the dead bolt lines up around 70 it does not. Surprised to hear all the Pella complaints. My parents put in Pella windows in Illinois in 1991 and have never had one problem with them. Better than the crap they call windows here in Texas.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

If you're Dutch, you aren't much.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have the time check out a web site called Pissed off consumer.
Hundreds of complaints about both Anderson and Pella windows.
I know in my area it's imposable to even get an Anderson rep to even come look at a problum.
The Pella guy comes here every year and has to replace broken screen locks 
, broken cranks and whole windows on the same house year after year. The sill is so flat in there casement windows that water just runs into the walls through the screw holes for the cranks and the gaps in the outside corners taking out the sheetrock, baseboards, and subflooring.
I've replaced at least 100 vinyl Anderson clad windows that all rotted out in the bottom sash. And at least 3, bay windows that just fell apart.
When you call them they always say we have never heard there's be a problum. When it's a new window they want to charge me $75.00 to even come out and look at it. If it's defective they will credit me. I waited for 3 weeks and the rep never showed up or even called. 
Since then I use Wincor or Simonton windows and have never had a single call back for even a leaking sash.


----------

